# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand >  Kamala 1990 u. heute

## TeigerWutz

.
1990 hatte ich mir mehrere Monate ein kleines Häuschen in Kamala / Phuket gemietet. 



2015 schaut's, lt. Google Streetview, dort so aus:



LG TW

----------

